
Why Twitter's New Security Solution Could Pave the Way to a Future Web of Mashups - wheels
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_twitters_new_oauth_matters.php
======
CalmQuiet
I've always had too much on my plate to be twittering, but this sounds like
some useful innovation on part of Twitter team. I may just have to twit-up
just to experience what they're doing. Unfortunately, article says that the
developer-(?beta)-trial offers got snatched up. What seems regrettable in this
process is the lack of a real universal standard (with Facebook Connect /
OpenID / Twitter OAuth ). And can Microsoft and Apple be far behind? On the
other hand: I still hold back from any uber-security process because of the
multiplication of the impact of any vulnerability that developed. In
particular: (not to disparage the team than developed OAuth) how far do I want
to trust a corporation that would recommend "users to give up (to web
services, etc.) their Twitter usernames and passwords in order to read and
write to Twitter user data." Go phish!

